#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  7 Things You Need to Consider While Choosing A CMS Platform

## Bhavya

Whether you want to create a blog or website, first you need a CMS platform (content management system). As per the name, CMS is a system that manages your content. CMS platform helps you to generate content much easier, simply clicking a few buttons you can add text content, photos, videos, etc. So, here are the seven things you need to consider while choosing a CMS platform.

User-Friendly InterfacePriceCustomizationSupportExtensionsSecurityMarketing Capabilities

----------

